
The Stress of Being a Computer Programmer - dsego
http://www.businessinsider.com/syndromes-drive-coders-crazy-2014-3
======
sjg007
It certainly can be. Practically, to reduce stress, a lot of times you have to
square the feature requests of the product with the actual requirements and
pad pad pad your estimates. Then work to deliver the least complicated
solution. Reuse tools, frameworks, etc... Programmers should be lazy but
judicious!

It is a fallacy to think that hard work alone will bring you success. It is
also a fallacy to think that you will always be rewarded based on merit. It is
a fallacy that the best product or solution or even having the best answer
always wins (sometimes an approximation may suffice). It is a fallacy to
assume that you will be promoted or get a job based on merit alone.

There is a lot of luck involved, and by that I mean being present (and
skilled) for the right opportunity at the right time.

